# Do the Bobcats need a franchise player



## tbp82 (Dec 7, 2005)

I know it is early in the regurlar season and I know Okafor was known as "the pick" and he took the ROY award. But with the way this season is shaping up it appears the Bobcats have a solid PG for the future in Felton. They have a solid SF in Wallace and a decent PF in Okafor. Personally I think that Rush and Bresec are players who are not starters but start because they don't have anyone else. May is a great backup as well. Now my question is with the way this season is going basically giving the Bobcats a high draft pick is this a year you guys will draft based on need. (SG-C) or do you draft the best player avaivable. In my opinion there is not one player on the Bobcats roster who could justify not taking a potential franchise type player if one is available. What do you guys think?


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree that the Bobcats need a big time SG that can shoulder the scoring load when everyone else goes cold.

Now I do think that a combination of Okafor/May/Brezec/Ely can hold down the 4 and 5 spots on a semi long term basis.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We don't need a franchise player, but it would be better to have one. The Pistons in 2004 proved that a team of good players can win without one clear cut star.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

funny you should bring this up because...



Ron Artest said:


> "I still think my past haunts me here," Artest said. "I think somewhere else I'm starting fresh. I'm coming in with baggage but people already know about it and how I'm going to be. Either they're going to be for me or they're not going to trade for me. Here I think my past haunts me.
> "I think they will be a better team without me."


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.d...RTS04/512100493

maybe Artest is what you guys are looking for?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

No.

Artest is the best perimeter defender in the NBA, and a 20 PPG guy. He's nasty, but with our team being so young, he's not the guy for us. His craziness is not what we need from our best player, and leader.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All of the moves Charlotte made during the offseason were intended to increase attendance just as much as they were intended to win games.The need to put a competitive product on the court has to be balanced against the relatively conservative audience they want to buy their product.

This formula basically eliminates any possibility of Ron Artest becoming a Bobcat.Aside from this I really don't see what Charlotte has to offer Indiana
which they would be willing to part with in return for a player who seems to be
mentally disturbed.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow I couldn't imagine Artest going to Charlotte. I'm sure he'd want to go to a contender (exception for his hometown NY) anyways and Charlotte's not gonna be one anytime soon. Who would the Pacers want anyways? It's not even worth thinking about really. Anyways, I dunno about the Cats needing a franchise player, but right now they just need a consistent SG that can defend. How's the FA class for this summer looking in that term?

Kind of OT, but for the next draft, I wanna see Charlotte draft Adam Morrison. That guy is just a stud...


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I think that Okafor will end up being the franchise player, the team just needs more time.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

how bout a trio of Knight/Wallace/Oka4 instead of one single franchise player?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Felton/Wallace/Okafor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's what you do. Go after Rashard Lewis in FA (he's opting out). He's the deep shooter the Bobcats need and draft Rudy Gay or Rodney Carney if they're available.

Starters: Raymond Felton (PG), Gerald Wallace (SG/SF), Rashard Lewis (SF), Emeka Okafor (PF), Primoz Brezec (C)
Bench: Brevin Knight (PG), Rodney Carney (SG/SF), Keith Bogans (SG/SF), Kareem Rush (SG), Sean May (PF), Melvin Ely (PF/C)

Not a bad team and still tons of money in cap room to replace players like Bogans and Rush who are bottom tier bench players.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

KobeBryant08 said:


> funny you should bring this up because...
> 
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.d...RTS04/512100493
> ...


Nobody's looking for Artest but the nice men in the white coats. Any team would be as nuts as he is to take him; for a new, struggling team to bring him in would be both short- and long-term suicide.

Laurie


----------

